# Non reloadable pistol ammo



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I know non reloadable ammo is popular with preppers who shoot the 7.62x39. 

Yet I often wonder how many preppers use non reloadable ammo in their pistols and revolvers? 

I recently shot some Herters in 9mm, the (old style) blue nyclad bullet seated in an aluminum case. Made by Blazer in the US. It actually shot pretty well and I was somewhat surprised that turned in some decent groups to boot. 

Now those positive results has got me trying to figure out how to fit/add (justify) non reloadable pistol ammo into the scheme of things as a prep. Would this be something for a cache or could it be a more immediate prep. Like for a BOB or vehicle trunk bag. 

Being that it is aluminum cased with an odd size primer it is definitely a one shot deal, no reloading, once it's gone it gone. 

Any thought on this?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Great for cache as you won't have your reloading equipment with you.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

who is going to be stopping to pick up brass when you are in a firefight? the aluminum is lighter than brass so carrying it in your BOB saves you ounces to pounds, depending on how much ammo you are carrying.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I have fired 9mm and 45 acp steel cased ammo both with very good results. Its not match ammo but good for shoot and scoot. Tula is at Wal Mart and is still cheap.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I only buy ammo that I can reload for my pistols. I would guess that 95% of the pistol ammo I shoot are ones that I have hand-loaded myself. It is more accurate then what I can buy off the shelf. If the SHTF then I would shoot whatever I could get my hands on.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

The only problem I have is with the steel case stuff with the laquer coating. If you shoot a lot of it at one time, the laquer will begin to melt off in the chamber and cleaning it out after it cools is a b!tch.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I know non reloadable ammo is popular with preppers who shoot the 7.62x39.


I don't think that non-reloadable ammo is as popular as it is cheap and widely available. If given a choice between steel or brass at the same price. Most people would choose brass. What makes NR ammo popular is the cost and availability. There is no other advantage that I know.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I pretty much agree with Tennesse on this although it does make since to have cheap ammo like this in a "Go Bag" for when your on the move and might get into a scuffle where you cant recover the brass to reload. 

I have a good bit of Tula ammo in 223 and 7.62x39 primarily because I could buy it cheaper than I could reload it. However for a couple of reasons I am moving away from this and buying very little these days. Number one I now have some guns that wont reliably fire this ammo due to the recessed primers and hardened primers often used in this ammo. Number two the cost of this ammo is rising and there aint nearly as much of a difference in price between it and reloads like there used to be. It was one thing when steel cased 7.62x39 was costing 1.49-3.00 bucks a box but its another thing now that its about 6 bucks a box even at wally world! While the brass cased ammo is still even higher in cost the fact that most of it can be reloaded several times before it has to be discarded makes it more cost efficient. 


I disagree with HuntingHawk to a degree. I might not have reloading components in my BOB, but I do have a Lee Hand Press that I keep in in a plastic tote, along with some basic reloading components that can be quickly tossed in my truck (BOV) on short notice. I also have reloading equipment at home and at the BOL as well as a pretty sizable stash of components. Yes the components are consumables and I will eventually run out but 10,000 primers and 20 lbs of powder will last a long freaking time unless your loading 7mm Rem Mag or bigger cases. I can load 357 Mag for about 15 cents a pop if I have a adequate stash of range pick up brass from range clean up days I volunteer for. How much does a box of 357 cost at the LGS? The other aspect I like about reloading is I have the option of being able to use my stash of primers and powder to reload what I need as I need. When all you have is a one time shot deal, once your out your out! When your looking at that aspect of it you have to really be on target with rat holing what you need and stacking it deep enough to see you through. I don't know about you but I don't have a very good crystal ball to predict the future with.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The only non-reloadable ammo I'm likely to shoot is 22lr, that is if I ever find any.


----------

